# Size of HVAC Units



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the serial number and model number off of two units for a client. Can someone tell me where I can find the size of it? I have looked all over the label and I cannot find it. I will be glad to look it up but I just need to know where. I know there is a book you can buy but this is very rare for me. I am just a GC trying to help out a client.

The units are Carrier and Bryant.

Thanks


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

Very often you can go to the manufacturers website.

Just as often, the tonnage is written into the model number as well.

Post them and I'll bet somebody will be able to decipher the model numbers.


----------



## drchcllc (Jan 1, 2007)

Make, model and serial numbers please; post them and I can tell from that...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

yes, what nap said about model # and tonnage (in units of 12). it would be just as easy for you to google the model number and make and get it yourself


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Tried Googling and did not come up with anything. Also went to the manufacturer website and did not see anything there either.

Here it is.

Second floor unit -Outside unit Bryant 661CJ018-E
- inside unit Carrier 40A0018350CD

First Floor Units -outside unit Bryant 661SJ036-B
-inside unit Carrier 40AQ036340EH

The rear of the house faces North and has the most glass. The front faces due South and the ocean. It is on one of the barrier islands in North Carolina.

thanks


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Mitch M said:


> Second floor unit -Outside unit Bryant 661CJ018-E
> - inside unit Carrier 40A0018350CD


 17,500 BTU (1-1/2 ton), 10 SEER, manufactured 2002-2004



Mitch M said:


> First Floor Units -outside unit Bryant 661SJ036-B
> -inside unit Carrier 40AQ036340EH


34,200 BTU (3 ton), 10 SEER, manufactured 2002-2004


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks mdshunk. That really helps a lot!!!!

I now bow before you!!!!:notworthy:thumbsup:


----------



## drakeheating (Apr 3, 2008)

*Carrier model number*

Mitch,

I am an HVAC contractor who is also a Carrier dealer. If you could give me the model numbers I can tell you the size of both units. The bryant brand is the little brother to the Carrier so I can cross reference both units for you.

Thanks,
Bill Drake



Mitch M said:


> I have the serial number and model number off of two units for a client. Can someone tell me where I can find the size of it? I have looked all over the label and I cannot find it. I will be glad to look it up but I just need to know where. I know there is a book you can buy but this is very rare for me. I am just a GC trying to help out a client.
> 
> The units are Carrier and Bryant.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Bill, see post no. 5 above. While I have the sizes now I just don't know if it is right for the house. I would like to be able to check houses out periodically but I do not want to sink a lot of money into software to do it.


----------

